

Good read. Fund raising exp by an Indian entrepreneur (2010 article). - happyfeet
http://beyondprofit.com/experiences-in-raising-funds-for-my-startup/

======
happyfeet
I met this guy personally and I can say it is just straight from his heart.
Amazing guy with so much passion to make a difference in this totally chaotic
sector.

His narration of real experience in Indian farming sector and how the prices
are determined is quite amazing.

